# tracheostomy-please help



## NJcoder (Dec 18, 2008)

can anyone explain the difference between a tracheostomy revision vs. a new tracheostomy?  One coder here used the revision code 31.74 b/c the dr. did write in some of his notes trach. tube replacement but the operative report describes an incision made and it looks much more involved then just a tube replacement?
thanks...


----------

